# OG 1964 Impala Tire Size?



## One and Only 254

What is the Original tire size for the 64' Impala??


----------



## budgetblueoval

i fucked this one chick once whos pussy hole felt like the way the roof of a dogs mouth looks. it felt weird :|


----------



## solo20

:uh: :ugh:


----------



## budgetblueoval

thats what i thought when i dove in


----------



## budgetblueoval

195-75R 14 thats the answer google gave me


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14249789
> *195-75R 14  thats the answer google gave me
> *


a.k.a. C-78 14


----------



## budgetblueoval

Best Answer - Chosen by Asker
735-14. That of course being a now-obsolete bias-ply size. The closest modern radial equivilant would be P195/75R14 92S.
Source(s):
I work in the tire industry


copy and paste from yahoo answers


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 20 2009, 10:16 PM~14249831
> *Best Answer - Chosen by Asker
> 735-14. That of course being a now-obsolete bias-ply size. The closest modern radial equivilant would be P195/75R14 92S.
> Source(s):
> I work in the tire industry
> copy and paste from yahoo answers
> *


yeah that was before the xxx/xx/14 sizing and were bias ply,not sure if you or guy above is correct but was funny sizing back then


----------



## acosta512

155/80/13 :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jun 22 2009, 04:17 AM~14257012
> *<s>155/80/13</s> 5.20x13 :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 22 2009, 07:30 AM~14260154
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Jun 20 2009, 08:55 PM~14249701
> *i fucked a dogs mouth . it felt weird :|
> *


 :uh:


----------



## racerboy

it depends on the impala..the 409's and wagons used an 8.50 x 14, the rest used 8.0 x 14

firestone wide "O" was supplied on some of the cars, and of course they were biased ply. different assembly plants used different tires, depending on supply


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 23 2009, 06:31 PM~14276994
> *it depends on the impala..the 409's and wagons used an 8.50 x 14, the rest used 8.0 x 14
> 
> firestone wide "O" was supplied on some of the cars, and of course they were biased ply. different assembly plants used different tires, depending on supply
> *


GOOD 411


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 23 2009, 06:31 PM~14276994
> *it depends on the impala..the 409's and wagons used an 8.50 x 14, the rest used 8.0 x 14
> 
> firestone wide "O" was supplied on some of the cars, and of course they were biased ply. different assembly plants used different tires, depending on supply
> *


 :worship:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

holy shit, this whole time i thought impalas came with 15's... no wonder they handle 13's so well.


----------



## budgetblueoval

all those old school gms came with 14s my 66 pontiac had em..i think they went to 15s in the late 60s


----------

